# Experience in UOL on the first day



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

my university starts on 2nd jan.....inshallah i will post my experience and the environment out there.....
....................................Just 5 days more to go..........................................

#laugh #happy #wink


----------



## audacious (Aug 5, 2008)

Many ppl realize their heart's desires late in life
Continue learning
Never stop striving
&
Keep ur curiosity sharp
&
U'll never become too old to appreciate life
Best of Luck:happy:


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

Well....starting on the 2nd jan which comes on friday.......Today there was a welcome party held at the New MBBS campus.......A good ,beautiful,gorgeous setup with the fountain in the middle spraying the water at a 90 degree angle.........
Here they discussed about uol achievements tht it is ranked with a 'W' and is ranked in the 500 uni in the world etc ......a long 1 hour lecture made me sleep ........
Its up for today .......the classes will start on 5th jan.......guys wish me good luck


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

Great - Sounds like a good start to me ..
do let us know about your experience .. 
All the best


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wait for tomorrow for some tasteful and delicious experience.....i hope it goes well


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Well?..today was the first day at Uol and it didn?t went as good as I expected it to go??.Starting from the hostel woke up at 6 am offered prayer and then slept again,Furthermore again woke up at 7.30 am and then realized that the uni starts at 8.30?..no breakfast nothing in the morning ???Me and my roommates then rushed down the path to the Old campus of the uni where the buses were leaving to the MBBS campus??..Hence,waived and stopped the uni bus and got in,here comes the surprise where the bus driver asked us about the transport card which I didn?t had and again came outside,thsu the clock ticked 8.15 am?..the weather was chilly with some wind swaying things back and fro???our 1st day and we are late,what can happen worse than that????Nevertheless stopped an autorickshaw and sat on it till the uni??.O yes we got in but no students out there again confused and scared???.Thus went inside the campus into the class where the lecture has just started ???..me and my friends then sat down in the class,now the teacher is lecturing but cant here it,1 guy then volunteered with me and said that we cant here you sir ,here the class laughed?.He was giving a lecture about the blood and its composition??a 1 hour class fully exhausted ,here comes the break????.well here met sara had a brief chat,was a short and good meeting???..BREAK OVER??..now comes the dissection hall, here all the dead bodies lying on the table with a white coveron it??was very curious to see the body from inside ,asked to the guy working there to lift the cover for me?then this guy was good he lifted the cover and I saw the body head to toe,it was fully black and I even touched it ,omega I liked it???.and then the clock ticked 2.00 pm and the class is over.thankgod ??very booring class of my life?..loads of things to learn to study to view?????came to te hostel had food and on the bed??..[/FONT]


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

haha, i remember my first day being similar to that bro. But relax and enjoy your time. Many more days like this are about to come. It will get worse, give it time. But then again you will have some good times as well.

Make some good friends, study hard, and enjoy your first yr. After that its all down hill from here. #laugh


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

haha - a good day with all the spices  ..

Good luck for your future classes n work hard .. Be sure you'r not late for your future classes  ..
#grin


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

2nd Day
Woke up at 6 am with my room mates still sleeping,got out of the hostel through the main door .....shiiit the door is locked.........what to do i have to offer prayer.....went dishearted to my room ........threw myself on the bed....the clock ticked 6.30 then 7.00 and then 7.15,went to the bathroom .....my god no water there......called the owner of the hostel the aunty to open the motor....yes the motor is on,me my room mates freshed up...again 7.35......no breakfast and rushing to the old campus for the bus............O yes the bus is present so no worries,showed the transport card and got inside the bus towards the last seat............plugged in the headphones inside my mobile and grooved to the music........after 15 min got to the uni and into the class........the lecture is going on and the teacher said that anyone coming late will not get in from tomorrow.......lecture starts about the plasma proteins etc......Lecture ends and BREAK.......hungry hungry hungry...went to the cafeteria bought 2 tea and 1 coke for my friends......two more friends approaches with a slice of pizzas on their hands...............
Shiit the seniors came in asked are you guys from MBBS....and new to the uni.....we said yes..........we then were asled to come for ragging.......shiiitttt...what will happen.........ok...then told that what ever money you have give it to us.....ok i only had 100......all guys then gave the money some one had 2000 some had 3000 ......they took all of it....some guys said that we have to buy books please give it to us.......seniors were good they gave out some money to them.......Surprisingly no one noted me that i didnt give the money........i am quite......told us to stand on the chairs and dance on the song Jee Karda(an indian song).....i was like please seniors join me i dont know to dance........they said ok .....i too danced.....told to make a video of this pose that pose ....truly enjoyed ragging....now they said that did you give the money ..ooppps......i said i gave but i got it back ....so they said you are lying give it to us.....i gave it and told please i dont have money give it to me i want to buy the books so they returned 80 rupees after taking 100 rupees from me......they loved my dance soo much that they became my friends.....well now shaking hands from all sides...........i asked their names they asked mine......told that if you want books take from us....o good for me.........
Now dissection class started and i am not in...what to do.....asked them to please take me to the class and tell the teachers i was with them.......ok they came with me adn i entered the class.......thank god the class didnt start.......well 15 min passed and our sir is talking on the phone.....i went forward.......and said tht sir when will you teach...he said wait a min....adn then he sat started the boring lecture........hence 1 hour passed and and class is over.......now going to the histology room.......2 teachers came and more lecture ..........lectured about the microscope and then finally to draw it..........Hence i drew it in less than an hour..labelled it and showed it to the teacher....well i got passed and got appreciated for the drawing from my friends....................
Furthermore the class is over and we are out of here.....got to the bus and hostel......another booring and hard day for me...............got 2 days holidays for moharam and class starts on fri and then again holidays for sat and sun........


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Learn how to write a sentence and paragraph!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

mastahriz....do we need to take care of the words in this thread......why should we,its an experience thread and not a formal thread............this is the reason i have written in this way otherwise i would have written a formal experience.....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

there are no formal and informal threads-- *just write properly! *#growl

No one wants to read posts that aren't even spaced correctly!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

ok as you wish.....will take care next time


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey!!

I am in the same class as Amir here so our experience was pretty much the same!!! 

The first day.. we walked into our class and there was so much water on the floor because they were apparently washing the classroom which is on the 3rd/4th floor... I am not sure lolz because I can never find the way :$ so yeah.. the first class I sat next to a girl who had fake eyebrows so it was a bit awkward...and she was a bit rude...the second class was also in the same room and it was a lecture on blood...then a half hour break...where I met Amir!!!  Then I made some other friends in the dissection.. our class of 100 was split into 4 batches... sadly Amir is not in my batch... But there is another girl from Saudi Arabia so we hang out together  thankgod.. oh oh oh! We saw a dead body too...  I didn' t touch it though.. then we had a biochemistry lab.. didn't do anything just met two teachers.. then my dad came and i was relieved to get home!


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

chickoos said:


> mastahriz....do we need to take care of the words in this thread......why should we,its an experience thread and not a formal thread............this is the reason i have written in this way otherwise i would have written a formal experience.....


get a blog!

We need video proof if you danced well or not!


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

awesome experiences guys  .. Goooddddddd luck ..


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey are you still getting time to be here this much ?


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Sara did your seniors ragged you#wink or this is only the case with guys???


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

haha... well they came to me at break time.. and i was talking on the fone.. this is frm da first day... they ( a group of mean looking girls ) surrounded me and started saying.. do you know you aren't allowed to talk on the phone.. hand over your phone and pay a fine of 500 ruppees.. lol.. i just said excuse me.. if you can't see I am talking on the phone and i left.. haha so they did try...


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

HAHA#laugh that's funny so you dodged the mean girls. By the way Chickoo and sara did your Medical college registered you through the PMDC and did you receive your registration number from them or it has to be done?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

no wanabee i dont have any idea about this


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

No it hasn't been done yet... we only went four days because the Muharram holidays came in the middle... nonetheless I asked the administration people and they say they will register us by the begning of this week  

* I am studying * #cool


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

how are the studies? my fist substage comming on 2nd and i have given 5 tests already for anatomy, biochem and physio


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

well....fareeha my 1st substage is on 15th Feb of anatomy and we didnt had any test yet..........and what about the studies !!!! itz damn hard.........i am really nervous about it and however slo confident that i can do it........i also have the test of biochem and physiology coming up before my substage......more tensed but however more confident...hehehehe


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya its tough but fun


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

right....its fun......actually in my batch we have all the boys who make shugal including me.....i am the biggest shugalar


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thats good then how is the faculty?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

the faculty is clean and good.....our anatomy sir has studied from Ke and it is really a good opportunity for us to learn from him....his teaching ability reflects that......i can say that the some teachers are good and some are average...what about your teachers, are they good ............


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

chickoos said:


> right....its fun......actually in my batch we have all the boys who make shugal including me.....i am the biggest shugalar


A good shugaler is hard to find these days. Glad to know you've got what it takes and are willing to put it all on the line during lectures to provide entertainment to your classmates!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

during lectures i usually listen but when bored i draw sketches of the teachers....and believe me its funnnnnnyyy...heheheheheheh.....i have drawn 4 sketches so far....


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

ohhh sketches? yeah, that's hella shugal status!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

yes medgrunt.....sketches .....funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnny ones..REALLY...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

chickoos said:


> the faculty is clean and good.....our anatomy sir has studied from Ke and it is really a good opportunity for us to learn from him....his teaching ability reflects that......i can say that the some teachers are good and some are average...what about your teachers, are they good ............


my faculty is damn good, all of hem are very ,uch experinced from ke aimc fjmc all the leading colleges


----------



## Sadafs (Nov 22, 2008)

woww guyzz.... 

thanx Amir for telling abt ur days here.... its very interesting.... well my days pass a bit the same way, except that we have much more classes than that.... n we've not seen cadavres yet....

btw m in first year tooo.... 2nd semestre... studying in geneva...

guys i've read that medical students are much more depressed than other population.... lolz..... but i think first year is the most difficult one,, coz we've to get used to the new life n routine....

N tell me.... dont u study at univ, at ur library.... coz here we've a grand library with internet, books n everything else for students...

wish u best of luck amir n all other med studentz.....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sadafs said:


> woww guyzz....
> 
> thanx Amir for telling abt ur days here.... its very interesting.... well my days pass a bit the same way, except that we have much more classes than that.... n we've not seen cadavres yet....
> 
> ...


http://medstudentz.com/forum-feedback/1262-short-handwriting-post13813.html#post13813


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

will i ever get used to this.... :$

my susbstage is on monday..... :'(


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i have given my first *don't* panic just study


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine coming next monday....i am too scared......50 mcq's and 50 viva.....


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

i passed  

but now i have 3 tests this week... 

biochemistry... is like some foreign language


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

gonna prick this biochem test with H2SO4.......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hahaha we had bio chem test but we got a holiday that day


----------



## Hira Butt (Jun 4, 2018)

I have done my degree from UOL and it was really really good experience studying in Uol. I really miss those days that I spent in university.


----------

